
The Interview - pc
https://stripe.com/blog/the-interview
======
avargas
I hope Stripe developers didn't write this code. I got the movie for free,
jesus ... [http://imgur.com/a/hf8FZ](http://imgur.com/a/hf8FZ) \- and I didn't
get a job after my interview with Stripe earlier this year.

~~~
dsjoerg
Eww. What made you think to try? Does that work on Stripe in general or just
this site?

~~~
derwiki
Just this site. Integration issue.

~~~
encoderer
What, exactly, are you suggesting "works"?

------
xur17
It looks like it's available on Google Play now:

[https://play.google.com/store/movies/details/The_Interview?i...](https://play.google.com/store/movies/details/The_Interview?id=Ed2kSuKqfz0)

and YouTube:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ed2kSuKqfz0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ed2kSuKqfz0)

~~~
sschueller
Not available in your country.

Well I guess I won't be paying to watch this crappy movie.

~~~
azakai
The logistics of doing an unplanned online launch are pretty large, and
launching in lots of different markets adds a lot of complexity (legal issues,
customer support issues in multiple languages, etc.). I'm surprised they
managed to launch in the US in time for Christmas.

It's disappointing it isn't also launching internationally, but I'm optimistic
- if this makes lots of money, then it will prove that it makes sense to
launch new movies online. Then in the future we may see more movies launch
like this, and with more preparation time, hopefully also internationally.

~~~
malka
Most people, even outside the US, will want to see the movie at the same time,
to engage in online discussion about the movie. If they can't buy it, they
will find another ways.

------
legohead
If it's not free, I hope everyone buys it instead of waiting for a torrent. We
should support online releases.

~~~
giarc
Do you know what it will cost?

~~~
geetee
According to the page source: '$5.99 for 48 hours'

~~~
malka
so, about half the price of my Netflix subscription for a single movie. for 48
hours. I'll pass.

------
doxcf434
That's a pretty old version of nginx:

% curl [https://www.seetheinterview.com/](https://www.seetheinterview.com/) -D
- -o /dev/null -s|grep Server

Server: nginx/1.0.12

~~~
sschueller
Might as well leave the front door open.

[http://mailman.nginx.org/pipermail/nginx-
announce/2013/00012...](http://mailman.nginx.org/pipermail/nginx-
announce/2013/000125.html)

------
jbrooksuk
Why does [https://www.seetheinterview.com](https://www.seetheinterview.com)
keep redirecting to [https://www.kernel.com](https://www.kernel.com) which
doesn't even contain The Interview film?

~~~
gdb
(I work at Stripe.)

Kernel is one of the companies putting this release together. They put up the
redirect temporarily; about to put a more informative placeholder until the
10a PT launch.

~~~
ankushio
I keep getting SSL connection errors and "No Data received" errors on this
(Yes, after 10AM)

~~~
gdb
Yep, they're working to bring things back up. Stay tuned!

------
bboyan
You can download this as a DRM-free file with a simple curl command. Most
people probably wouldn't bother, however, because Stripe makes it so easy to
just watch directly your browser, no need to go through the hassle of
downloading anything or needing the hard drive space.

This is a great example of content providers finally beating piracy by
providing a simpler method of content distribution. I hope more movies come
out like this.

~~~
thirdsun
I'd like to agree with you, but the easier than pirating part of your comment
only seems to apply if you're from the US (correct me, if it's available in
other countries). I'd really like to pay, but it seems I have to resort to
other sources.

Besides other, admittedly far from mainstream movies did this a lot better -
"Sleepwalk with me" or last years highly praised "Computer Chess" offered a
DRM-free, 1080p download and a streaming option, both without region-lock and
for a reasonable price. Still an exception unfortunately.

~~~
azakai
I totally agree with you that this is far from perfect. It's just in one
market, and could be more convenient even there. But, the impressive thing is
they scrambled to do this in just a few days - it's amazing anything has been
launched at all!

I suspect they really wanted as much of a launch as possible by Christmas, for
symbolic reasons. (I think that was the original intended release date?).
Kudos to them for managing to achieve a fairly significant launch.

------
akhatri_aus
Looking at the FAQs after running $("*").removeClass('hidden');

\- only available in the US or from a US based ip address

\- only works with US based credit cards

\- available for 48h

\- will be streamed to the browser

~~~
mrtron
For convenience:

Outside of the US: [http://imgur.com/iWvOgFI](http://imgur.com/iWvOgFI)

After removing hiddens: [http://imgur.com/2E1dALE](http://imgur.com/2E1dALE)

------
Narkov
So after all the crying about "how dare they try and censor us!" we get - Only
available in the US.

Irony much?

~~~
jonny_eh
Was the movie originally scheduled for a worldwide theatre release on December
25?

------
cyphunk
lol! Am I the only one trying to understand why Stripe felt reason to give
moralist post? _" We’re proud to work with organizations defending digital
freedoms such as the Electronic Frontier Foundation and the Freedom of the
Press Foundation ... We don’t always endorse what businesses sell through
Stripe, but"_ I mean props, but are you doing this because you figured out the
vibe on the internet is that Sony is an souless and shallow company or is it
you don't want N.K.'s elite hackers to get an idea you're gun-ho-america on
this release and target you?

------
fit2rule
This is the beginning of the new Internet - one where you can watch a
mainstream movie from mainstream producers, and _PAY FOR IT_ in a fashion that
doesn't make you feel like a criminal.

Thanks, North Korea!

------
bvanslyke
Noone else is saying this for some reason but: It's hilarious that this movie
is going to be historic despite it being so shitty (probably).

(In true HN fashion this is where I would write "Full Disclosure: I work for
the DPRK, but this does not color my opinions.")

~~~
valarauca1
Actually most critics are singing its praises. Even the hardcore art house
high nosed critics are.

Some of the praise is just because they use the dictators name, willingly.
This is actually rather new. Political Correctness dictates you don't. Yes we
all knew Chaplin's "The Great Dictator" was about Hitler, but he didn't use
the name. Most studios won't do this, its rather bold and new to do that. The
only people who really have are SNL, and South Park -esque shows. Not
internationally screening studio movies.

As David Edelstein said, "Its a low brow comedy, a political bold, low brow
comedy. Laugh and have fun."

~~~
ojbyrne
[http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/the_interview_2014/](http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/the_interview_2014/)

Some of the selected quotes there:

"It's just stupid enough that some things are funny. Sadly, it isn't smart
enough to realize that other things aren't terribly funny and that an
opportunity was lost here."

"The remarkably dismal quality is emblematic of the mind-set that brought the
movie, and its attendant crises, into being."

~~~
valarauca1
Rotten Tomatoes gives _Stars Episode III_ and _The Shining_ within 2% rating
of each other.

Rotten Tomatoes is pretty horrible for determining if a movie is worth seeing.

~~~
tim333
I'm guessing "Stars Episode III" is Star Wars Episode III? As far as I can see
they give Star Wars III 80% and The Shining 92% which is more like a 12%
difference by my calculation. The tomatometer is just an indication of whether
the critics liked the movie really. The Shining gets 4/5 from audience while
SW III gets 3.1/5 which I'd translate as pretty good and mediocre
respectively. Probably not to far off.

The Interview is looking pretty mediocre from the reviews but I look forward
to seeing it anyway.

------
Animats
They want a credit card, they want a CVC for a $6 purchase, and they only have
a domain-only SSL cert. Sloppy security, people.

~~~
teach
How is that "sloppy security"? Honest question.

~~~
Animats
See "[http://pciguru.wordpress.com/2013/06/30/developers-beware-
st...](http://pciguru.wordpress.com/2013/06/30/developers-beware-stripe/"). If
you accept a CVC or CVC2, the requirements are much stricter, because an
attacker who can get hold of a card number with the CVC/CVC2 can buy more
expensive items.

Stripe works by having pages invoke their "stripe.js" within the host page.
The risk of mixing payment processing input into a general site is that
anything that can access the DOM can patch "stripe.js" and tap the credit card
data. Since this page is very likely to be attacked, that's a big risk here.

The page uses several off-site Javascript files. Attacks through the CDN that
distributes "bootstrap.js", for example, might work.

In 2015, payment card requirements are tightening up. Sites which use third
party processors like Stripe will probably have to put credit card entry into
an iframe which comes directly from the third party processor. This makes the
attack surface smaller.

~~~
ab
Stripe checkout does use an iframe from checkout.stripe.com for the payment
form.

~~~
Animats
Yes, it does. But that iframe is dynamically invoked by JavaScript executing
in the parent page. The user can't easily see that the popup is more secure
than the background page.

------
lukasm
It's US only. Seems torrent there is.

------
rctgamer3
What's with the corrupted background image?
[http://puu.sh/dHXPp.png](http://puu.sh/dHXPp.png)
[https://www.seetheinterview.com/images/masthead-
bg.jpg](https://www.seetheinterview.com/images/masthead-bg.jpg)

------
sebie
Found a link on Twitter;

[https://www.seetheinterview.com/player/?p=30&e=1419653096&ci...](https://www.seetheinterview.com/player/?p=30&e=1419653096&cid=tok_15DSrsFvIyUvY1cbWcXDfE8l&h=19c8080f556826eab2f400a6e9517367)

------
UVB-76
Looking at the file names, it seems this film had the codename 'Elephant'?

------
baby
[https://www.seetheinterview.com/](https://www.seetheinterview.com/) : I just
see a poster of the movie. Is it normal? (I'm in France)

~~~
gdb
The site should now be loading — sorry about the trouble!

~~~
baby
mmm, US only :/

------
ChrisAntaki
> Online freedom isn’t automatic, and it’s only through active effort that the
> internet will stay an open platform for creativity and innovation. We take
> our role seriously.

Well said, Stripe.

------
rhgraysonii
It redirects to kernel.com on the website they link to, and there is no
reference of The Interview. Where have I made a wrong turn, or is everyone
else seeing what I am?

~~~
frob
The post specifically says it won't be available until 10AM PT, which is 32
minutes from now.

~~~
jbrooksuk
They could've had a better holding page than redirecting to somewhere with
zero information.

~~~
frob
Fair enough. A temp page just went up and it already seems slammed. But this
was just announced this morning, so I wouldn't be surprised if everyone is
throwing this together right now.

On a side note, I'll be really interested to see site activity statistics if
they ever become available.

------
thebiglebrewski
Looks like Stripe's Interview page won't even load. You have been banned from
r/pyongyang

------
UhUhUhUh
Somehow, Seth Rogen fits so well in all this! They must be working on a movie
(with him) as we speak.

------
TD-Linux
How does the player work? I'd buy it but I'd rather not watch it in Flash
Player.

------
51Cards
Sigh, no love for Canada on any of the sources. Soon hopefully.

~~~
giarc
A proxy would likely work.

------
artur_makly
how do expats like us watch it? i tried
[https://www.proxfree.com/](https://www.proxfree.com/) and no dice. thanks

------
jstalin
Not on Amazon?

~~~
mynameisvlad
Sony offered online distribution companies the chance to host it, only some
accepted.

------
pegoty
WHere can I download it? I'm in the UK..

------
pegoty
Where can I download it from?

------
pegoty
is it downloadable yet?

------
edibleEnergy
feh, sucked

------
angersock
Flagged.

And in the comments here:

    
    
      "By jove, go out and buy it!"
      "Jolly good, and what might that cost?"
      "The low price of 5.99 pounds, my good man!"
      "Huzzah!"
    

I'm not going to say that this is all astroturfing and "organic sales
hacking", but sometimes, it looks like a pretty big fucking shill.

~~~
patronagezero
Programming is popular now, so I guess it follows that the pop-gobbling
consumerists that ingest propaganda hourly would start overrunning the hacker
types. How I miss the pre-2003 slashdot type commentators and hackers in
general.

------
afowfow
If another country made a movie about Obama being assassinated the US would be
bombing them. No matter how crazy a current world leader is, I think it's an
unwritten law not to depict their assassination.

~~~
aheu
I don't recall us bombing the UK in 2006.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Death_of_a_President_%282006_fi...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Death_of_a_President_%282006_film%29)

------
Kiro
The NK hack was probably just a big PR stunt.

~~~
giarc
I doubt the CEO of Sony was willing to release racists emails about the POTUS
as a PR stunt.

~~~
patronagezero
I agree that it's unlikely the hack itself was a PR stunt, but you have to
admit the subsequent handling of the hack was a PR stunt in which even the US
Government seemed to be in on.

------
julie1
This north korea hacking looks more and more like a marketing PR scam... Or at
least something very opportunisticly white washing for the company involved in
privacy leaking and censorship.

Beurk

